# What's next:  Pokemon Z or Pokemon X2 and Pokemon Y2 or Gen 3 Remake?



## Midoriya (Oct 19, 2013)

So, now that X and Y are out, which do you think will come next?  Pokemon Z, Pokemon X2 and Pokemon Y2, or a Hoenn remake game?  I personally think a Hoenn remake is due.  Post your opinions and comments on it here.


----------



## 3DSfan134 (Oct 19, 2013)

Didn't they were talking about a Pokemon game for the Wii U?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 19, 2013)

3DSfan134 said:


> Didn't they were talking about a Pokemon game for the Wii U?



Maybe, but I'm talking about Pokemon Main Games.  Unless they are changing to the Wii U next time for the Main Game.


----------



## Zeiro (Oct 19, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Maybe, but I'm talking about Pokemon Main Games.  Unless they are changing to the Wii U next time for the Main Game.


Main series games have always been on a portable device, and they always will be.


----------



## superheroantics (Oct 19, 2013)

Maybe they'll surprise us with a year-long hiatus then announce gen VII.


----------



## radical6 (Oct 19, 2013)

ehhh
probably z
idk ive never played the gen 3 games so if there were remakes  i wouldnt mind


----------



## Zeiro (Oct 19, 2013)

tsundere said:


> ehhh
> probably z
> idk ive never played the gen 3 games so if there were remakes  i wouldnt mind


oh my god you need hoenn in your life


----------



## Jake (Oct 19, 2013)

Pokemon Tekkin figthers, then Gen 3 remake, the Z


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 19, 2013)

I'm actually hoping they make gen 3 remakes next.  I've never played in hoenn since I started with gen 4, and I don't want to do it on an emulator or something like that.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Oct 19, 2013)

I doubt they'll switch to the WiiU for the main games. 

It's hard to tell. They threw a curveball with Black 2 and White 2 (so many people were expecting a third version) and there's no real precedent regarding which comes first: third version/paired sequels or remake. Emerald came after FireRed and LeafGreen, but Platinum came before HeartGold SoulSilver. 

Maybe have a "Heck if I know" as another poll option?


----------



## superheroantics (Oct 19, 2013)

tsundere said:


> ehhh
> probably z
> idk ive never played the gen 3 games so if there were remakes  i wouldnt mind



Z isn't that far fetched, actually. Since you never played gen III, here's the gist-
In Ruby Team Magma wants to use Groudon to rule the world, in Sapphire Team Aqua wants to use Kyogre to do the same thing. In Emerald however, both teams are present and awaken their respective legendary. The main character then awakens Rayquaza to quell the fight and bring peace.



Spoiler



In Z it could be the same situation, Team Flare is using Xerneas and Ylveltal to power the Ultimate Weapon and then Zygarde is used to stop them.



- - - Post Merge - - -



AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> I'm actually hoping they make gen 3 remakes next.  I've never played in hoenn since I started with gen 4, and I don't want to do it on an emulator or something like that.



You poor soul.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 19, 2013)

I don't consider Emerald a remake of the Hoenn gen, since it was in that time period still.  I don't consider Platinum a remake either.  Heartgold and Soulsilver were remakes though imo, and I played in Johto and Kanto in them.  But still don't know what Hoenn's like.


----------



## Zeiro (Oct 19, 2013)

i need to call the pokemon company and demand gen 3 remakes

these poor souls deserve to adventure in hoenn


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 19, 2013)

I think I tried making a petition for gen 3 remakes back when Black and White 2 were new, but nobody would listen to me.  Everyone said Pokemon doesn't care what you think.  How are people supposed to control when they got into Pokemon?  They can't.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Oct 19, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> I don't consider Emerald a remake of the Hoenn gen, since it was in that time period still.  I don't consider Platinum a remake either.  Heartgold and Soulsilver were remakes though imo, and I played in Johto and Kanto in them.  But still don't know what Hoenn's like.


I don't think Emerald and Platinum are remakes. To clarify:
Emerald --> third version
Platinum --> third version
FRLG --> remakes of gen I
HGSS --> remakes of gen II

I was just saying that there's no clear pattern as to which gets released first after paired versions (X and Y in this case): third versions/sequels or remakes. 

And even if there were a pattern, we know they don't have a problem doing something unexpected.


----------



## superheroantics (Oct 19, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> I don't consider Emerald a remake of the Hoenn gen, since it was in that time period still.  I don't consider Platinum a remake either.  Heartgold and Soulsilver were remakes though imo, and I played in Johto and Kanto in them.  But still don't know what Hoenn's like.



That's because Emerald and Platinum weren't remakes; they were middle games. The only remakes there's been so far is FireRed & LeafGreen and HeartGold & SoulSilver.



Reizo-Trepe said:


> i need to call the pokemon company and demand gen 3 remakes
> 
> these poor souls deserve to adventure in hoenn





AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> I think I tried making a petition for gen 3 remakes back when Black and White 2 were new, but nobody would listen to me.  Everyone said Pokemon doesn't care what you think.



Well, they don't. The only reason they remade gen II was so you would be able to catch all the Pokemon. You can transfer Pokemon from gen III still, plus copies of RSE aren't exactly hard to find. Although gen III was my first generation and it has nostalgic value, I really don't feel they need to remake it.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 19, 2013)

Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> I don't think Emerald and Platinum are remakes. To clarify:
> Emerald --> third version
> Platinum --> third version
> FRLG --> remakes of gen I
> ...



Okay, well this is considering which of the three people think will happen.  I didn't put an IDK option in there since I knew most everyone would just choose that.


----------



## Brendino (Oct 19, 2013)

I'd much prefer if we got the Hoenn remakes up next, but it wouldn't surprise me if we saw X[sup]2[/sup] and Y[sup]2[/sup] as the next main series Pokemon games. And the reason I don't see them coming out with a Z version is because 2 versions = more money for them (they are a business, after all).


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 19, 2013)

EDIT @Superhero: As I said earlier, people like me can't control when they got into Pokemon.  Saying it's not necessary because you got the chance to experience is kind of un-fair (Ugh, that's the same exact thing someone said on the old thread).  They are hard to find for me.  They're not on the DS, they're GBA or something like that.  I ordered one off of Amazon or something and right after I beat the first gym it glitched and said my file was gone and I couldn't play it.  And it was 40 bucks for something new.  It's _not_ easy to find.  Sorry if this sounds a little defensive, but imagine if you missed out on something you wanted to try and can't try it.


----------



## superheroantics (Oct 19, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> EDIT @Superhero: As I said earlier, people like me can't control when they got into Pokemon.  Saying it's not necessary because you got the chance to experience is kind of un-fair (Ugh, that's the same exact thing someone said before above).  They are hard to find for me.  They're not on the DS, they're GBA or something like that.  I ordered one off of Amazon or something and right after I beat the first gym it glitched and said my file was gone and I couldn't play it.  And it was 40 bucks for something new.  It's _not_ easy to find.  Sorry if this sounds a little defensive, but imagine if you missed out on something you wanted to try and can't try it.



I grew up with gen III and IV. I got copies of gen I and II. Some were dead, so I found more. I don't know where you're looking, but it must not be the right places.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 19, 2013)

superheroantics said:


> I grew up with gen III and IV. I got copies of gen I and II. Some were dead, so I found more. I don't know where you're looking, but it must not be the right places.



Amazon is the only place I can get it from.  It's not in Gamestop anymore.  And I don't have a GBA or whatever it's called.  I had to play it on a DS Lite back compartment and it broke bought new and un-touched from Amazon.

EDIT: As for the least favorite out of the three for me it's X2 and Y2.  It's pointless in my opinion if they don't add to anything old or add anything new.  Pretty much why I thought Black and White 2 were pointless.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Oct 19, 2013)

There are a ton of counterfeit GBA games out there and in some cases sellers don't realize they are selling counterfeits. So if anyone is wanting to play gen III in the near future, do your research about how to tell a genuine RSE cartridge from a fake. And how to fix it if the internal battery of the cartridge has run dry. 

As for RSE remake, it just comes down to whether they think they'd see a good return for all the money and time it'd take to make it. Considering how accessible they've made older Pokemon to young Pokemon fans in Black 2 and White 2 and X and Y, I wouldn't be surprised if they didn't remake RSE.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 19, 2013)

~Bump~

I know that, but GBA to a 3DS would be a huge improvement and is worth it imo.


----------



## Silversea (Oct 19, 2013)

I suppose "Z" is the most likely option, or perhaps even a different title.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 19, 2013)

No idea at this point so didn't vote...

I usually wait to get the third in a series but they might not do it for this gen, as they've recently done sequels to Black and White and so they might just do that...in which case I'll just get X or Y for now, not sure if I would get the sequel if they came out w/ those for these games, I'd have to see what "improvements" if any they made in the game to see if it warrants a buy or not...

For the record I've never played Gen 3, or 5 either for that matter, so a remake for the 3DS would be much appreciated...Platinum was my first return to Pokemon after having played the original Gold and Silver, and Crystal, on the Game Boy Color/Game Boy advance(forget which I had at the time..) so many years ago...(and how ecstatic I was when they came out with remakes for those, Gen 2 is my FAVORITE generation, big surprise there I know...)


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 19, 2013)

Pokemon X2 and Y2.


----------



## Kaiaa (Oct 19, 2013)

Probably a Hoenn remake. Every time I talk to a hiker in a hotel, they make a reference to Hoenn and say something along the lines of "you'll see in due time" or whatever. Plus now they have the 3D sprites for a Hoenn remake.


----------



## Heir (Oct 19, 2013)

Eh, probably Z.

Would strongly prefer it if all the gens were on the same page so sending pokemon to the newest game won't be a one way trip.


----------



## XTheLancerX (Oct 20, 2013)

I don't really see how they would do a 3DS Hoenn remake to be honest... I know it is possible by all means but there are so many new things with the 3DS, and to keep Hoenn the same they would need to do away with a lot of the 3DS stuff, or change a few things in Hoenn itself. I don't really know how to explain it, but I am sure maybe some of you might understand?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm kind of interested in seeing an "X2/Y2" now, a life after Team Flare's defeat and what this all means for the Kalos region. Kind of hope they continue to do this in future games. And I don't see why Pokemon found Hoenn so fun, it was pretty boring after Fortree. All the stupid water and crap was pretty boring after a while and diving wasn't all that exciting.


----------

